# Lehrgang Maschinensicherheit mit Zertifizierung



## marscho (27 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll zukünftig in meiner Firma die Sicherheitstechnik für das komplette Unternehmen bereichsübergreifend organisieren. Dazu bin ich bereits darüber die aktuell vorhandenen Schulungen mit unserem Bedarf abzugleichen.

Für mich persönlich würde ich dabei eine "Kernschulung" (produktunabhängig) vorsehen, die folgende Anforderungen erfüllen sollte:

Auch wenn 13849 natürlich einen entscheidenden Teil davon darstellt, sollte auch die Hydraulik/Pneumatik eine Rolle spielen
Explizit kein Grundlagenseminar
Eine entsprechende Prüfung sollte Bestandteil sein, inklusive regelmäßiger Rezertifizierung
Wenn man online die zertifizierten Personen einsehen kann, wäre das ein Plus, aber kein Muss.

Mir bekannte Programme, die die oberen Anforderungen (mehr oder minder) erfüllen
CMSE von Pilz mit Tüv Nord
CSE von Wiegand mit Hydac und Tüv SGS-Saar
FCSP von Tüv Süd
EDIT: Tüv Rheinland FS Engineer

Gibt es noch andere ähnliche Programme, die euch bekannt sind?

Aktuell ist mein Favorit dabei ja Pilz. Wiegand scheint auch nicht schlecht, aber der SGS-Saar-Tüv ist halt doch deutlich kleiner als der Tüv Nord. Beim FCSP habe ich das Gefühl, dass der recht stark auf Bahn/Automobil ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## stevenn (28 April 2021)

ich habe vor jahren den ZMSE gemacht. war sehr zufrieden


----------



## Profilator (28 April 2021)

Hallo

also ich kann empfehlen Phoenix Contact Seminar Maschinensicherheit / FuSi > sehr kompetent, und
Schmersal, ebenfalls kompetent, praxisnah und faire Preise.

MfG


----------



## FMSAVE (10 Mai 2021)

Hallo, 

eine weitere Alternative wäre der FSCEM (Functional Safety Certified Engineer Machinery) vom TÜV Nord. 

Bei bestandener Prüfung erhält man eine drei Jahre gültige Personenzertifizierung. Das Zertifikat ist dann auch auf der TÜV Webseite einsehbar.

Lehrgangsdauer sind 3 Tage + 0,5 Tage Prüfung.

Man sollte aber auch schon Grundkenntnisse zu den Normen IEC 62061, ISO 13849 haben.

Besten Gruß, Ayhan


----------



## lenovo (12 Mai 2021)

Ich hab letztes Jahr den CMSE von Pilz mit Tüv Nord gemacht und kann den nur weiterempfehlen. Sehr gute Schulungsunterlagen und sehr kompetente Lehrgangsleiter.


----------



## safety_PL (14 Juli 2021)

vll immer noch interessant, ich hatte vor einiger Zeit genau dasselbe Thema und hab mehrere Schulungen gemacht darunter auch den IFSP zur IEC 61508 beim SGS TÜV Saar den ich ganz gut fand. Dabei habe ich gesehen das es eine ähnliche Schulungsreihe für die Maschinensicherheit, nennt sich dann MFSP und konzentriert sich auf die ISO 13849. Natürlich könnte man das als "Grundlagenschulung" bezeichnen, aber zumindest meine Erfahrung im IFSP war das es eben nicht nur oberflächlich angekratzt wird wie bei manchen anderen Anbietern, sondern das man auch konkret Beispiele durchgeht und sogar Templates bespricht um die Vorgehensweise kennenzulernen.

Für Mechatronik-Themen habe ich dann noch das AMP1-Modul besucht das ich auch empfehlen kann um das Vorgehen bei Mechanik kennenzulernen und wo man die nötigen Infos findet dazu.


----------



## s_kraut (15 Juli 2021)

Bei uns haben wir mal mit Tüv Saarland die Schulung Fachkraft für Maschinensicherheit gemacht. 10 Teilnehmer, Dauer 4,5Tage + Prüfung.
Schwerpunkt war die DIN EN 60204-1, aber was man in einer Woche Druckbetankung so rein kriegt 12100, 13849-1 und -2 (wer da tiefer rein will, dem hat der einen Sistema-Kochkurs empfohlen), 13850,13855, 13857, 14119, 14120
Gibt dann mehrere Zertifikate und wenn man in der Prüfung das allermeiste richtig hat dann darf man sich Fachkraft für Maschinensicherheit und zur Prüfung befähigte Person "Maschinensicherheit" nach BetrSichV und MRL schimpfen - ohne Haltbarkeitsdatum.


----------



## marscho (3 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist zwischenzeitlich ja doch einige Zeit vergangen. Ich wollte mal Rückmeldung geben, wie das denn gelaufen ist.

EDIT: Nur zur Klarstellung: Selbstverständlich habe ich Training besucht und versuche mich nicht irgendwie im Selbsttraining, falls das irgendwie so rüber kommen sollte.



> *Wichtiger Hinweis zur Transparenz: *Ich arbeite inzwischen bei einem der Anbieter *und* werde entsprechende Trainings zukünftig auch selbst durchführen. Ich versuche, meine Ausführungen so objektiv wie möglich zu halten, das sollte aber dennoch erwähnt werden.



Ich würde hier nun gerne beschreiben wie meine Entscheidungsfindung ausgesehen hat. Hingegen halte ich bei subjektiven Sachen wie der Beurteilung der Schulungsqualität aus zuvor beschriebenem Grund sehr zurück.


Zur Auswahl der Schulung habe ich für mich eine entsprechende nähere Untersuchung durchgeführt. Die letzten zwei verbliebenen Alternativen wurden dann im Rahmen einer Nutzwertanalyse gegenübergestellt (die von Unternehmen zu Unternehmen selbst bei gleicher Auslegung und Gewichtung natürlich stark unterschiedlich ausfallen kann). Die zur Auswahl stehenden Programme waren die im OP beschriebenen. Danke auch im Nachgang nochmal für die angebrachten Alternativen. Ich hatte mich dagegen entschieden, die zusätzlichen Programme (FSCEM/MFSP) mit rein zu nehmen, da diese prinzipiell sehr ähnlich mit dem FS Engineer/FSCP schienen.

An dieser Stelle ist wohl wichtig nochmal anzumerken, dass bei meinem damaligen Arbeitgeber aufgrund der Produktstruktur die Hydraulik (und zu einem gewissen Grad auch Pneumatik) ein zentraler Teil der Betrachtung waren. Ist das irrelevant, ändert sich das Ganze unter Umständen natürlich.

Gemäß meiner Anforderungen fiel der FSCP zuerst aus der Liste. Hierbei (nach 13849) wird im Gegensatz zur 61508/26262 "nur" das Einstiegslevel der dreistufigen Qualifikation angeboten. Bei diesem wird das "Grundlagenwissen" geprüft. Das war aber nicht das Ziel des Ganzen. Ich hatte es damals auch kurz mit dem TÜV, ob hier die weiteren Qualifikationsstufen denn künftig auch angeboten werden. Die Antwort lief auf ein "vielleicht" raus.

Im zweiten Schritt entfiel der FS Engineer. Die "zusätzliche" Thematik der 62061 in Zusammenhang mit der fehlenden Abhandlung von Pneumatik und Hydraulik waren für mich bei den verbliebenen Alternativen nicht passend.

Hiernach habe ich sowohl mit Pilz als auch mit Wieland näheren Kontakt aufgenommen. Einmal gab's ein längeres Telefonat, das andere mal eine Videokonferenz. Bei Pilz hatte ich genauer nachgefragt, inwiefern die Pneumatik denn beim CMSE Relevanz besitzt. Innerhalb des Lehrgangs wird sie anhand vom Material von Festo wohl betrachtet, aber verhältnismäßig nur am Rande. Es gibt auch keinen "spezialisierten" Trainerfür Pneumatik beim Lehrgang. Für die Prüfung ist das Ganze zudem nicht von Bedeutung.

Bei der Konferenz mit Wieland wurde angegeben, dass für die Hydraulik ca. 1 1/2 Tage angesetzt werden. Dabei werden die entsprechenden Themen von einem zweiten Trainer von Hydac durchgeführt. Bei der Prüfung kommen in jedem Falle Fragen aus diesem Bereich vor - auch wenn klar gemacht wurde, dass man jetzt nicht erwarten sollte, dadurch zum Spezialisten in der hydraulischen Sicherheit wird.

Preislich liegen (absolut) einiges zwischen CMSE und CSE. Das reduziert sich allerdings etwas, wenn man die längere Dauer des CSE betrachtet. *Die zusätzlichen Inhalte in der Hydraulik wie auch die entsprechend bessere Eignung für meinen Arbeitgeber waren damals ausschlaggebend, entsprechend den CSE (Wieland Electric) zu wählen.*

Grundsätzlich ist es glaube ich gar nicht so relevant, für welches einzelne Programm man sich entscheidet. Das gilt wohl zumindest solange, die 13849 als "Kernthema" ausreichend sein sollte, ohne das 4413/4414/DGRL wirklich Bedeutung besitzen.


An dieser Stelle kann ich zur eigentlichen Schulung bzw. dem Nutzen für mich nur das sagen: Es wurde das erfüllt, was man nach den Inhaltsangaben erwarten konnte bzw. sollte. Zur Qualität könnte ich nur subjektive (und wie zuvor beschrieben eventuell beeinflusste) Einschätzungen abgeben, das spare ich mir somit. Am Ende kommt es für mich mehr auf die Inhalte der einzelnen Programme an. Sollte es hierzu weitergehende Fragen geben, dann gerne per PM.

In diesem Zusammenhang übrigens noch als Hinweis: Aufgrund der geänderten "Perspektive" und zur Qualitätssicherung wird hier mittelfristig der FCSP doch wieder ins Spiel kommen.

Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist zwischenzeitlich ja doch einige Zeit vergangen. Ich wollte mal Rückmeldung geben, wie das denn gelaufen ist.
> 
> ...


Eieiei, wenn du dich echt selber ausbilden möchtest dann hol dir die 8 relevanten Normen und die 15 relevanten Bücher. 

Und ein, zwei Jahre Zeit wenn du es ernst nimmst.

Das Thema ist tief und breit und um es zu ergründen reicht kein Wochenkurs. Aber sie gibt es wie Sand am Meer und Zertifikate auch.

Es braucht Sitzfleisch, Hirn, Verstand und echte Moral. Und ein lebendiges ein Netzwerk von Mitwissenden für die Verifikation. 

Wir stehen in Deutschland mit unserem Bildungssystem international recht gut da. Jeder der das Deutsche System versteht, wird wissen, wie er sich darüber hinaus Horizonte erschließt.


----------



## marscho (4 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Eieiei, wenn du dich echt selber ausbilden möchtest dann hol dir die 8 relevanten Normen und die 15 relevanten Bücher.
> 
> Und ein, zwei Jahre Zeit wenn du es ernst nimmst.



Also Moment Mal...



> Die zusätzlichen Inhalte in der Hydraulik wie auch die entsprechend bessere Eignung für meinen Arbeitgeber waren damals ausschlaggebend, entsprechend den CSE (Wieland Electric) zu wählen.



Ich weiß nun nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass ich mich selbst ausbilden will. Das würde mir doch nie in den Sinn kommen.
*Ich habe doch den CSE besucht. Und zwar im September 2021 in Sulzbach.* Es steht nun nur zur Debatte, eine externe Zertifizierung zu machen, denn ich kann ja wohl kaum die ablegen, die ich selbst trainiere. Der FSE (TÜV Rheinland) soll damit *zusätzlich* gemacht werden.


----------



## s_kraut (4 Juli 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Also Moment Mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dann mach deine Schulung, schadet bestimmt nicht. Mach ich auch immer wieder gern.

Im Endeffekt wirst du aber durch eine 5-Tage-Veranstaltung allein nicht befähigt sondern durch die betriebliche Praxis und dein eigenes Engagement. Durch den Austausch mit den ZÜS und durch die Fachlektüre.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## marscho (5 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt wirst du aber durch eine 5-Tage-Veranstaltung allein nicht befähigt sondern durch die betriebliche Praxis und dein eigenes Engagement. Durch den Austausch mit den ZÜS und durch die Fachlektüre.
> Meine Meinung.


Ich weiß auch gar nicht, wo ich das behauptet hatte.

So nebenbei fällt mir aber auf, dass ich das sonst gar nicht beschrieben hatte. Ich mache seit mehr als 6 Jahren nichts anderes mehr als Funktionale Sicherheit (also Vollzeit, nicht nebenher wie zuvor).


----------

